# [EVENEMENT] Journées Méditerranéennes du Logiciel Libre 2009

## Animatrix

Bonjour à tous !

Les Journées Méditerranéennes du Logiciel Libre (JM2L) sont organisées chaque année par l'association Linux Azur.

Pour cette 4ème édition, elles auront lieu le 27 Novembre de 14h à 18h et le 28 Novembre de 09h30 à 18h, à Polytech'Nice-Sophia.

De nombreuses conférences auront lieu : Entreprise Linagora, OpenOffice.org, April, Joomla, Perl, OpenSource...

La liste n'est pas encore complète, mais déjà passionnante !

Des ateliers seront proposés, avec une initiation au montage vidéo DV sous Kino, ou encore une initiation au développement en C sous GNU/Linux... et plus encore !

Parallèlement, une install-party aura lieu et se voudra multi-distributions (Ubuntu, Fedora, OpenSuse, Gentoo, Funtoo...) et multi-système (BSD, OpenSolaris...).

Par ailleurs, des conférenciers NetBSD et OpenSolaris seront présents, ils pourront donc apporter leur expertise lors de cette install-party.

Il y aura aussi une Lan-Party libre organisée avec différents types de jeu : Nexuiz, Teeworlds, Tremulous...

Les partenaires de cet évènement sont l'école Polytech'Nice Sophia et l'European Smalltalk User Group.

Vous pouvez trouver des informations complémentaires sur notre page dédiée http://jm2l.linux-azur.org, ou depuis les réseaux sociaux :

- Twitter : http://twitter.com/JM2L

- Facebook : http://www.facebook.com/pages/JM2L/172712091004?ref=mf

- Identi.ca : http://identi.ca/jm2lLast edited by Animatrix on Wed Oct 28, 2009 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Hello. Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Animatrix

Bonjour à tous !!

Les JM2L commencent Vendredi, nous comptons sur votre présence.

La liste des conférences est désormais définitive et il y en a aura environ 30 !

Vous pouvez trouver le programme sur http://jm2l.linux-azur.org/-Conferences- (A noter : il peut subsister des éventuels changements d'horaire)

Les ateliers seront axés sur le multimédia (Blender, Gimp & Inkscape, Montage DV...), la programmation... -> http://jm2l.linux-azur.org/-Ateliers- et se dérouleront le samedi.

L'install party proposera Ubuntu "par défaut" (installation par le réseau), mais j'apporterais des ISO d'autres distributions.

De même, les conférenciers NetBSD et OpenSolaris, ouvriront l'install party à d'autres OS libres. Le conférencier de Fedora Electronic Lab apportera son aide pour l'installation de Fedora.

Une lan-party aura également lieu et utilisera LTLJ : http://www.ltlj.org/redmine/wiki/ltlj

Des ordinateurs seront disponibles, mais il y en aura peu, apportez-donc (au possible) le votre (portable bien sûr !)

De nombreux jeux seront proposés, selon le choix des gamers.

Ces JM2L sont donc ouvertes à tous : du débutant (ne connaissant même pas le libre), au professionnel, au passionné et même au "gamer" !

Faites tourner le message autour de vous !

Si vous avez la moindre question, n'hésitez pas je suis là pour y répondre  :Smile: 

L'entrée est bien évidemment libre et gratuite.

Pour se rendre à Polytech (Site des templiers) : http://jm2l.linux-azur.org/Se-rendre-a-Polytech-Nice-Sophia

Le programme est aussi disponible depuis Google Calendar : http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=urtqg7m0v54p9bffnmjept47p4@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Europe/Paris

----------

## kwenspc

@Animatrix: une news sur dlfp aurait plus d'impact non? (https://linuxfr.org/pub/)

[edit] et comme j'ai le cerveau à 2 à l'heure j'ai pas vu qu'elle y était déjà... -_-' [/edit]

----------

## Animatrix

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> @Animatrix: une news sur dlfp aurait plus d'impact non? (https://linuxfr.org/pub/)
> 
> [edit] et comme j'ai le cerveau à 2 à l'heure j'ai pas vu qu'elle y était déjà... -_-' [/edit]

 Mais en fait, je communique sur le plus de forums et sites que je peux.

D'ailleurs un pro Gentoo c'est toujours sympa aux JM2L....

----------

